# Glock holster



## Shin71 (Sep 15, 2010)

I have found a range for FNG/Beginner competition that offers multi-gun matches.  I have a Glock 23 but will be getting either a 17 or 19 (hopefully soon). 

I am still learning but what is good holster for this type of shooting using an unmodified gun (outside of night sites)?


----------



## Skpotamus (Sep 15, 2010)

My recommendation would be whatever holster you carry in normally with the gun you normally carry.  The whole idea behind the combat shooting competitions originally was to let police/military shoot simulated scenarios with their duty gear.  

If you don't normally carry, then ask some of the guys shooting in your comps what they're carrying.  

Check out: http://www.ipscholster.com/ for some speed holster ideas

as well as : http://speedshooter.com/category_list.cfm?ID=HL for more racing holsters


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 16, 2010)

If you're going to be using the same holster for concealed carry, then it depends on whether you want IWB (Inside the Waistband) or OWB (Outside the Waistband).  

If you're going with OWB, then I strongly endorse Mitch Rosen's Upper Limit Express for Glock handguns.  This is a high-riding, vertical drop holster that holds the gun snugly to the body, resulting in something that's easily concealed with an untucked T-shirt.


----------



## Shin71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Skpotamus said:


> My recommendation would be whatever holster you carry in normally with the gun you normally carry. The whole idea behind the combat shooting competitions originally was to let police/military shoot simulated scenarios with their duty gear.
> 
> If you don't normally carry, then ask some of the guys shooting in your comps what they're carrying.
> 
> ...


 
I am still looking into this process but if I can use duty gear then I have that and I like that better as well; train with what you use.


----------

